# Dating an Eastern Star..



## Lowcarbjc

Saw this image on Facebook today and it made me (currently single) wonder about the profoundness of dating an eastern star girl one day when I am a mason. Would you? 



Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## j_gimpy

I would if I was not a member myself, but if I was actively involved in the OES I would do so with great trepidation, if at all; it would be akin to excreting fecal matter where you ingest nutrients. 



Entered Apprentice Mason
Phoenix Lodge #154
Sumner, Washington


----------



## Pscyclepath

Nope...  all them gals is off-limits for me ;-)


----------



## bro.gaines

Yes I would.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## WayneMGMTCo

I would leave it to chemistry. No matter if i am a mason or not. If you both don't have communication, compromise and chemistry, quite frankly, you're both are wasting time

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## marty15chris

I may be completely off base on this but, isn't it a requirement that a women be related to a MM to be an Eastern Star. And if so wouldn't dating one be (or possibly lead to) a conflict with a MM's oath?  Can anyone clarify this for me?  


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## OES513

Hey hey...u gotta love us SiStars

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## OES513

Am I the only Eastern Star on here

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## OES513

When I became Eastern Star yes we had to be related to a MM...they ask for the Mm info on petition...but I also been hearing that it has changed that you don't have to be...it may be international that dosent require that

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason

Howdy! There dhould be a singles group!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason

Correction * should be


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Blake Bowden

Heck yeah I would!


----------



## Nancy Davinoff

No, you are not the only one  


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Blake Bowden

marty15chris said:


> I may be completely off base on this but, isn't it a requirement that a women be related to a MM to be an Eastern Star. And if so wouldn't dating one be (or possibly lead to) a conflict with a MM's oath?  Can anyone clarify this for me?
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Depends on what kind of...."communication" you engage in. Personally, I think it would be awesome to have a relationship with someone who is either a member of the OES or familiar with Masonry.


----------



## perryel

OES513 said:


> When I became Eastern Star yes we had to be related to a MM...they ask for the Mm info on petition...but I also been hearing that it has changed that you don't have to be...it may be international that dosent require that
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Requirements vary state by state, year by year.  I've seen OES require the bloodline, then go "open bloodline," then close the requirement again, in Ohio (PHA).


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## OES513

I am bloodlined from my Grandfather..My husband isn't a mason.. although I would like my husband to be one...I push noone to be one unless they inquire then I would lead him to a MM. And that hasn't happened yet so..But he will say this..He loves that I'm a Star because he knows it Makes me a better Lady. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Lowcarbjc

OES513 I'm hope your husband will see your example of how you live your life and will eventually think to join. I'm trying to find OES in South Africa but it's a mission-

maybe they are mainly in US and UK and Aus ? 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Jamarr/G\

Nice!  I'm trying to get my wife to become a siSTAR her grandmother was an star. I need a little extra to actually get her to petition.  She has been really impressed with how I have grown as a man being in the fraternity. Any advice? 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## OES513

Don't push her first off....let her go gradually to make her mind up.. in my opinion I don't try to get others to b 1.. I let them come to me with intrest...if u pressure her she may lean away from it...if she has showed u intrest lead her to a Sistar in ur lodge

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Jamarr/G\

Good advice and yes she has shown interest.  I believe it's her being nervous and shy being that Stars in our local area are a lot older than she is. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## OES513

The older the better..they r very knowledgeable to the young generation....I enjoyed being taught by real ladies..

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## OES513

I'm getting a lot of private messages asking if I can lead one to become a Mason....I'm not a Mason for one.. so please inquire with the brothers . Thanks

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Chaplin Mike

Yes I would, stars are well rounded Women

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## THESEEKER

Yes I would 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## cool ron00

Older easter stars are very cool ilike older lady 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## lourocks

Be careful international are bougus oes and masons they will take your money  here in the real world you need to be a wife daughter etc 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## OES513

Well I'm not international so no worries for me

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## cool ron00

Ihere u u a bless stong woman

Sent from my SPH-M830 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## lourocks

Excelent  just some people dont knw then they get involved thinking one thing then its not true people get upset there are bogus everything in life there is a reason they are bogus they donot meet the qualifications of a Masson off eastern star

Sent from my HUAWEI-M931 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Teergear67

My wife & I are both members of the Eastern Star.. It's nice being a member & going with her.


William R Teer Sr


----------



## perryel

OES513 said:


> Well I'm not international so no worries for me
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



PHA Ohio...OES, QS, OA...legit.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JTM

Freemason Connect Mobile

Sure why not?  Treat her well and you'll be fine


----------



## artgreen1985

You have to have a certain chemistry connection with a Star. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Charles D. Stone

Even though I have many family members in OES, I have to agree that dating a member of OES, should not be a prerequisite. Chemistry of the two individuals is most important to any relationship.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Tony Uzzell

Lowcarbjc said:


> Saw this image on Facebook today and it made me (currently single) wonder about the profoundness of dating an eastern star girl one day when I am a mason. Would you?
> 
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Already did it.

Then I married her and joined Eastern Star myself a couple of years later.

Date who you like. From there, let nature take its course.

TU


----------



## Tony Uzzell

Jamarr/G\ said:


> Good advice and yes she has shown interest.  I believe it's her being nervous and shy being that Stars in our local area are a lot older than she is.
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Sorry if I double post.

Generally, I find that most people become more comfortable around OES by familiarizing themselves with the people that are already members. Much like I encourage young men (or, for that matter, older men) who seek the Craft to visit with members of their local or nearby Masonic Lodges, I would suggest that you call the Worthy Matron, Worthy Patron, or Secretary of your nearby OES Chapter and ask if you and your wife could come visit before a meeting (most OES Chapters here in Texas serve a meal prior to their meetings; it might be the same there in Tennessee) and just see the kind of friendship and fellowship is on display there.  It might go a long way toward making your wife (and/or you) more comfortable with the local OES community.

TU


----------



## brother josh

I'm joining the star in about a month any advice I was told I will look good in a dress I'm so not diggin that lol 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Tony Uzzell

Wear comfortable shoes to your initiation.

If you're active at all, as a male member of the OES, get ready to spend a lot of time going back and forth between the East and West.

I joined Waco Chapter No. 7 (which has since merged with another Chapter) a month before elections and did not hold an office for the first year I was a member (although I spent a lot of meetings pro-temming (not sure that's an actual word) as Chaplain. The next year, I was elected Associate Patron, then Worthy Patron. I spent three years as Worthy Patron between 2 Chapters (once in Lorena, twice in Waco). I laid back for a few years after that, not serving in any offices, but, as my wife is currently Conductress, I'll be Associate Patron in Lorena again next year and Worthy Patron the year after, so...

Of course, being WP is one of the more relaxed "presiding officer" positions I've ever held.

TU


----------



## js4253

Why don't you contact a local OES and take her to visit with the members.  You both can petition if you like the group.


----------



## js4253

Jamarr/G\ said:


> Nice!  I'm trying to get my wife to become a siSTAR her grandmother was an star. I need a little extra to actually get her to petition.  She has been really impressed with how I have grown as a man being in the fraternity. Any advice?
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile


Why don't you contact a local OES and take her to visit with the members. You both can petition if you like the group.


----------



## cool ron00

Well take ya wife to a lodge and let a older star talk to her

Sent from my SPH-M830 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## marty15chris

Does the Easter Star have the same rules as Freemasonry. Such as does a women have to seek the light or can one that you know meet the requirements be " recruited"?


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother JC

Just like our Appendant bodies, they recruit. At least around my Lodge...


----------



## OES513

We do not recruit.. one must seek then we guide them

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## Brother JC

I suppose it's different in various locations.


----------



## OES513

What lodge r you? I only hear international recruits...

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## FSUJAG

As for my chapter we recruit . I am the Worthy Patron and i was recruited.


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother JC

OES513 said:


> What lodge r you? I only hear international recruits...


My lodge doesn't recruit, but the local OES Chapter (in NM) does. My mother was approached by the Worthy Matron and handed a petition.


----------



## brother josh

Me and my wife are joining the star next Thursday 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## okielabrat

I married a woman who eventually became a member of the local OES chapter. When I was raised a Master Mason, I petitioned for and was accepted into that chapter. It helped somewhat that several other ladies in the Chapter went to the same church as myself, so they knew who I was.

I second those comfy shoes. I went thru my initiation with comfy shoes, and a bum right knee (tore something behind the knee joint a few weeks previously, and I'm still limping). But I am glad the missus and I can be in OES together.


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill

The lady must have a bloodline to join. Either her husband or someone in her family. Every once in a while there's a dispensation given to allow for a lady to join without it. 

I also encourage Brothers to ask their wife to join. Makes for a harmonious home. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Thomas Stright

Wife is interested in join the OES, but as long as they have the requirement that the ladies wear pantyhose she will have nothing to do with them...lol


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill

It may not be a strict requirement for pantyhose. A lot would be determined by the length of the dress. If the dress is long enough to still be completely cover a pair of knee-highs while she is seated then she would be okay. The lessons inculcated in the appendant groups are those of being a lady just as the lessons for the men teach them how to be gentlemen as there is a difference. She should address her questions and concerns to some of the members of OES and she might be surprised at some of the answers. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44

Thomas Stright said:


> Wife is interested in join the OES, but as long as they have the requirement that the ladies wear pantyhose she will have nothing to do with them...lol


My wife did not wear pantyhose lol. She went a little too 'stylish' and someone actually said something about her skirt length. I think as long as they comply with 50s/60s conservative clothing requirements the Order will sadly  dissolve in the next generation or so.


----------



## Keith C

Some interesting stuff on this old thread that was resurrected.

I highly recommend a relationship with a lady who is a member of OES as I am married to one.

Of course she joined after we were married many years and after I became a MM, as she has no other Masonic connection.  She was, however, recruited into the order.  She attended an exercise class and several of the ladies were talking to her, as we had recently moved into the area.  It came up in conversation that I was a MM and it just went on from there, as several of the ladies were members of the local OES chapter.  I plan to join the Order after my year in the East in my Blue Lodge in 2020.  This way my wife, who is currently Associate Conductress will be in the East of the OES chapter and can bring me in!


----------

